# OpenSSH?'s

## FINITE

I emerged open ssh and tried to run sshd and its complaining about there not being any host config files. Its right there are none, in /etc/ssh. I have checked the open ssh website and these file are mentioned but no information is given on how to create them. Should they/it be created automatically? Well any help is appreciated.

----------

## lx

Yep mine were created automatically. /etc/ssh

Cya lX

----------

## FINITE

I should say that there IS an ssh_config file and an sshd_config file but the host config is missing. Again can't find any info on this. Thanks.

----------

## jtanner

 *Quote:*   

> I should say that there IS an ssh_config file and an sshd_config file but the host config is missing.

 

What host config?  host keys will be generated the first time you run '/etc/init.d/sshd start'.  Is this what you mean?

Jim

----------

## FINITE

Yes I think that is what I mean  :Very Happy: . What your saying is that I have to add sshd start to the default run level and reboot?  Or manually run it of course. And "sshd" is not the same as "sshd start"? Thanks.

----------

## delta407

Right -- always use the init.d scripts if present. /etc/init.d/sshd start does a number of things (less it to see) more than simply starting sshd.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## jtanner

Right--there are two sshds:  /etc/init.d/sshd and /usr/sbin/sshd.  /etc/init.d/sshd does the initialization checks and then calls /usr/sbin/sshd with the appropriate arguments.

So, what you said (with /etc/init.d/sshd) is correct.  Make sense?   :Smile: 

Jim

----------

## FINITE

Hehehe, ya makes sense. I couldn't find any info on this though either on open ssh's website or in the man pages for open ssh. I didn't even know that (although common sense would have eventually prevailed) it needed to be added to the defualt run level. So rc-update add sshd start (or whatever the sshd file is named in inid.d). Will do thanks again. Sorry bout posting this in the wrong forum.

----------

